# Answer me this



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Got a budget of around 200-220. 

I have been a shimano curado guy my whole life. 

What would you buy? 

Strictly salt water fishing.... 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Lews


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Mrschasintail said:


> Lews


That's what I'm leaning towards. Have heard all good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

The $99 Lew's is better than anything Shimano makes.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

sgrem said:


> The $99 Lew's is better than anything Shimano makes.


:rotfl:

Shimano, Daiwa > any $99.00 Lew's. Sorry.

Disclaimer: I own a $199.00 Lew's and $179.00 Lew's. Another Lew's that cost more than those, but it hasn't hit the water yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Lews BB! pro speed spool $189

LFS $89


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Older shamanic gold or pearl chronarch curado 200 or bsf


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Look hard at the new Curado 70. No long term data yet, but for under $200, its one to look at.


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the input 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

E-series curado or chronarch, best reel made at that price.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Hawglife said:


> E-series curado or chronarch, best reel made at that price.


I have a Curado 200E7 NIB and I wouldn't sell it for less than $200.00. The last of the Curado's made in Japan. The Chronarch E-series were the same reel as the Curado E's, just black and white. Good reels, but basically a Curado with the Chronarch name. Same reels sizes, 50E's and 200E's.

I'm cleaning the spool bearings on my Lew's Tournament Pro reel right now. I like the reel, going to see how much better it cast after re-oiling with some YRF oil. Might upgrade the bearings to some Boca's if I think I can get more out of the reel with the upgrades.


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hawglife said:


> E-series curado or chronarch, best reel made at that price.


I sent you a text , no response

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdunn5267 (Aug 17, 2013)

Chasinit69 said:


> Got a budget of around 200-220.
> 
> I have been a shimano curado guy my whole life.
> 
> ...


LEW'S TEAM LITE!!!!! $249 but buy it through eBay (like me) and its $176-179. I've fished curados for the past 8 yrs and it's junk next to the team lite. It's just an all round better reel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faded Hula Monkey (Sep 6, 2008)

Hawglife has it right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Hawglife said:


> E-series curado or chronarch, best reel made at that price.


Yup


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Gold Calcutta 200!


----------



## head shaker (Jun 27, 2012)

I love the shimano Calcutta's up grade the bearings and polish the inside of the pinon gear and spool shaft will cast like a dream and so simple to maintain and work on, if well maintained will last forever the 200 is a bit big I prefer the 150


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Hawglife said:


> E-series curado or chronarch, best reel made at that price.


Agree. The E series are great reels.


----------



## cowboy111999 (Jun 17, 2006)

*Shimano*

Like Joey said
Shimano Chronarch 50 MG for me


----------

